# What satellite dish roof mounted for under £300



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Well I looked at the Multimo and have decided that is not for me.
So I have scraped together some more hard earned coffers and I am going to go the roof mounted manual route.
With this choice I need your help with the vast knowledge on the site I feel my choice will be made easier, I will use the dish for mainly UK free to view but would like to be able to add another receiver (rather than sky) maybe i will be lucky and get on at Aldi.
I am capable of fitting the dish myself as i would imagine it is the same as an omni-directional aerial that i fitted to the van last year.
So over to you please and you will make me  without too much  I hope.
Thanks in advance
Steve


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Satellite*

Hi

I am rather interested in this post and will watch it closely.

I am pretty certain that you will get the dish etc for £300.00 - simply trawling through ebay etc can confirm this.

The problem however - could be aligning the dish when you park up - however at about £1500.00 less than the automatic version - it may be worth a bit of elbow grease and patience.

Let me know how you get on!

Rapide561


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi
I've been looking for a system and have decided on the Kathrein Square dish with a manual crank, dish is £125 and the mounting mast is £112, both from Roadpro. Total £237


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hi

I use the globesat from roadpro with a 12volt pace bought of ebay and a £20 sky card from Sky used in France etc no real probs my only niggle is you push and pull a tube within a tube up and down to set the elevation of the dish, it works but could be smoother. I can be up and viewing within mins. I arrive roughly set the dish 28 degrees (marked on the pole), with the sat finder turned up which I leave in line I have a compass with shows me which way 155 degrees is set the tele to the sky services page with shows me signal strengh turn the dish to point roughly 155d fine turn to the signal strengh starts sounding off, you can fine tune by the pitch, check you have signal and the correct sat on the tele turn down the signal meter, have a look whats and open wine. It took me longer to write this than do.

Roy


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks so far.  
Keep them coming as I am yet still pondering.
Roy
Sorry I forgot to mention I am capable of a lot of things and it is quite a large area of knowledge ( You know the old saying "Jack of all trades master of none") but satellites and compass bearings are sadly gobildy gooch to me.(not sure if spelt correctly?) So please make it a bit simpler for me to understand if you can.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I fitted one of these to our M/H:
http://www.conrad-anderson.co.uk/mobilesatellitetelevision/omnisat_66.htm
It was a doddle to fit, no screws and only a small hole in the roof, unobtrusive inside the 'van and very easy to align. A big advantage is that you don't have to put it over the top of the wardrobe and the feed wire can be taken to any convenient point for entry into the 'van. Prices vary but should be able to get one for around £300.


----------



## 89051 (May 12, 2005)

Roy
I was interested in your comment on the Globesat dish. I am looking into fitting one.
Can it be used like a 'better reception' aerial for Freeview so long as it is pointed in the correct direction? By better reception, I mean better than an aerial like , for example, the Status 530 Directional.
John


----------



## daveandcarol (May 21, 2005)

We've just bought a new motorhome and had a Maxview Crank-Up system fitted.

It's great, I can line it up in less than a minute using the 'Signal Test' screen on the Sky Sat Receiver, no need for a Sat Finder device.

No need to go outside to set it up.

I think we paid £299 for it, I'd highly recommend it. There's a photo of it in my album.

Regards, Dave.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Dave 

Sounds good and a good price, best I can find so far is £350 ish .. was that the fitted price ?


----------



## daveandcarol (May 21, 2005)

Honest, don't be frightened about lining the dish up, all you need is a compass and use the signal strength indicator on the Sky Sat Receiver, it's easy, I can do it in less than a minute now.

To line mine up, I just find north and then point the dish at 145 degrees (this works from the Midlands area). I then alter the elevation up and down till I get a good signal. For me it's just above horizontal.

There's websites that tell you what direction to point the dish depending on where you are in the country or Europe.

Please be aware that the further south you go, such as Southern Spain, you'll need a bigger dish to get reception.

Regards, Dave.


----------



## daveandcarol (May 21, 2005)

Hi Jim, no the price was for the dish only.

Sorry, my mistake the dish was £299 + VAT.

I think it takes about 1 to 1.5 hours to fit, so depends what your workshop charges per hour, or fit it yourself?

Only needs one small hole for the shaft from the crank handle, approx.30mm diameter and another hole for the cable entry.

Regards, Dave.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

see http://www.freesatfromsky.com/?pID=2

I wonder if this could be set up in a motorcaravan


----------



## daveandcarol (May 21, 2005)

Yes it can, that's what I've got.

I've bought the card alone for a 'one off' payment of £20.

You won't get them to install it though if you buy the full system, the terms and conditions state:

" You can only use the Viewing Card at your Address with the Box for which it is first authorised by us to receive encrypted Free to View Channels."

and:

"The Viewing Card must not be used outside the United Kingdom."




Regards, Dave.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

This is the best price I could find for Maxview Omnisat Crank-up can anyone find any cheaper?

http://www.sdsdigital.co.uk/Maxview-Omnisat-Crank-up-pr-609.html

Weight 2.00 lbs 
Price: £349.00 
including VAT 17.5% (£51.98)


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

I have added a poll to see what you all advise.
Sorry about the two Globesat buttons but i am unable to delete one.
Please click the button of your choice and make me a  chappie.
Pm me at any time if you want the results 

Steve


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Satellite*

Hi

I was - indeed still am - considering an auto version at about £1800.00 fitted.

All the info above seems to make a nonsense of this though - if I can save £1500.00 ish, I think I might risk a bit of manual tuning.

£1500.00 is about 8 months site fees at Lake Garda - assuming I stay there - and I can't see why not!

I want to ask though, could the dish be fixed to a tree or something so that it stays FIXED. Then when I nip off in the van, just plug it back in?????

Maybe not a tree, but you get the idea?

Rapide561


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Satellite*



Rapide561 said:


> I want to ask though, could the dish be fixed to a tree or something so that it stays FIXED. Then when I nip off in the van, just plug it back in????? Maybe not a tree, but you get the idea?


Don't see why not, (if it's not been nicked by the time you get back :lol: ) it would be a waste of money to buy an _all singing dancing system_ to sit in a fixed location for several months.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hi jandemotor

To my understanding the Globesat can only be used for sat reception. However if you have say the £20 card from Sky then its a one off payment and you wouldn't need freeview.

Have a look at http://www.satelliteforcaravans.co.uk/

Stevercar

Basically the dish has to point at the sat which is South East, North is 0 degrees East 090 degrees South 180 degrees, so somewhere between South and East, hence 155 degrees. So use a compass to find 155 degrees these can be bought for a couple of pounds, however if you are staying on a site then you will probably see other dishes, look which way they are pointing. The dish needs to be set to around approx 28 degrees elevation. (These are marked for you on the mast) depending where you are, Imagine you are standing on a ladder looking along the roof of your MH, 28 degrees would be the angle of the dish between the roof and the dish. The first time I tried, after 5 hours I was about to throw all of it in the bin, then if by magic it all started working, now I can be up and running within minutes, however I am still amazed that a twig sized branch of a tree can be enough to block the signal.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

I have just had a reply from 
SYSTEMSAT DIRECT on e-bay
Complete Satellite System 2CI Receiver 80cm Dish 02 LNB
Digital 2CI- 2Cam Slots Receiver + 80cm Dish & 0.2 LNB 

Price £98.95 buy it now  
Postage £16.90
Looks a possibility
or
ART Card Slot - Motorised Satellite System CI+ PATCHED
DiSEqC 1.2 H-H Motor + 80cm Satellite Dish + 0.2LNB

Price £179.95 buy it now  
Postage £16.90
I have e-mailed seller to see if he stocks roof mounted systems and will let you know when i get a reply.

Steve


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

I have a roof mounted dish and it a pain in the proverbials, in order to aline 
the dish you need to start with the van level in both directions. if the vans not level as you turn the dish from inside the van it moves in an ark though the various degrees of elevation, because the mounting pole is not perpendicular. The other problem is forget about a shady positions as trees block signal! 
When I buy my next van l will get a ground mounted dish that I can set up level first before searching with my meter for the signal or blow the extra dosh and buy the auto version


----------



## daveandcarol (May 21, 2005)

wobby said:


> I have a roof mounted dish and it a pain in the proverbials


I'm surprised to hear you're not happy with it, what make/model is it? I don't have any problems aligning ours.

Regards, Dave.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dave 
It's not a case of unable to find a signal more a case of having to make sure the mounting pole is perpendicular. Then when I set the correct dish elevation and start to pan south of east the elevation remain correct. 
I think that a ground mounted ariel which is level to start with would make life easier and I wouldn't have to worry about being parked under a tree, as you do when the weather is in the 30s +. 
I bought my system from a fellow in Devon, Satellite and Digital devices 
and to be fair he was very helpful But next time its auto or ground mounted
dish for me


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

artona said:


> see http://www.freesatfromsky.com/?pID=2
> 
> I wonder if this could be set up in a motorcaravan


Thats what I've got Stew, just in case I forget to bring my card from home... I always got freeview channels.

I have the Kathrein manual skew and direction square dish. It can be dead easy or (as you know from Smeaton Lakes when I was parked on a slope) it can take me an hour to set up. I use the digiboxes built in signal meter, but it is slow to react and you can easily go zipping by the signal before it has chance to lock on... so I recon im going to invest in an external sat meter.

Other than the set up issue, which I presume you get with most manual systems, the Kathrein manual square dish works great.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I'm a bit at a loss to understand the problem here. Surely, if the M/H is parked on sufficient slope to make satellite finding difficult, then the satellite signal is the least of your problems? Doesn't everyone carry levelling blocks these days?


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

On a normal level pitch I know to turn the skew lever 2 full rotations from the end to give me the correct elevation. Then its just a case of rotating the dish to get the right direction.

At Smeaton Lakes, the pitches we were on had a gradiant not even my big levelling blocks could level out. So I was still on a slope.

The "window" for locking onto a satellite is quite small, requiring very subtle movements of the dish. Have the skew off even a few degree's could mean quite a bit of "trail and error" adjustment to get a lock with a manual system.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

> The "window" for locking onto a satellite is quite small, requiring very subtle movements of the dish. Have the skew off even a few degree's could mean quite a bit of "trail and error" adjustment to get a lock with a manual system.
> 
> This is why I use a signal meter, when it responds, wait and watch for signal strength on tele.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I definetly think that would be better... must add it to the list!


----------



## 97022 (Dec 22, 2005)

Hi stevercar

I was searching for a roof mounted one not long ago and was most interested in the Maxview crank up but they also do a Semi-tronic one which will automatically unfold to the correct elevation and then you just have to manually bring it around (using the mounting pole inside the van) to the corrrect position - seemed much easier if, as you say, you are averse to compass settings etc.

I have just had a look at www.leisurepower.co.uk and they are £449 including fitting but when I was looking at the York show last year they were £399 at the show price.

It didn't seem a big price difference to me from the crank up model (the dish is exactly the same) and one advantage is that it will fold down automatically when you start the engine!

Good luck, david


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Snelly
I think you're geeting confused between skew and elevation. Skew angle is the rotational angle between the LNB and reflector, it can normally only be adjusted by turning the LNB by hand and adjustment isn't usually needed unless travelling across Europe. The sensitivity is proportional to the dish size so a smaller dish will be much easier to align.

rventhusiast
The outo-cranking model wil indeed crank itself up but to a preset angle, not the "correct" angle. The auto fold facility is useful though.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Your right, I am getting my elevation and skew all skewif


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

I have the same set up as Dave, I bought a digital compass on ebay for a fiver and use that for the inital set up, takes a couple of minutes. 
I fitted mine myself and it is very straight forward. PM me if you want info.

Under £250 deal with local supplier. 

I take my home system so I get all the channels, about 5 minutes sees it in and cconneceted 3 wires. 

The crank up allows you to fit it centrally on the roof and take the cable into a cupboard or wardrobe, the semi needs to be fitted within a cupboard space. I was concerned that it would hang over the side of the van . 

Very happy with the Maxview Reccommended


----------



## lagold (May 31, 2005)

High every body went in tow sure in birmingham have got maxiview crank ups £349


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi All
Thanks for replies so far, I was in Ireland last week and had limited internet access and missed two Omnistat semi auto on e-bay, one went for £103 and other for £133 missed final bid by 10mins.  I asked one seller for a buy it now price and he was not forthcoming, sadly his loss but mine also.
I visited Towsure and i think a better place can be found. A lot of members have visited topic but not as many replies. Surely some one can point me in the right direction for a bargain. I can fit it myself and would assist anyone with any help needed for them to do it, time permitting.
Asgard is the supplier local to North Yorkshire?
Off topic do we always get a poor response to votes?
Thanks again and keep replies coming
Steve


----------



## 88944 (May 10, 2005)

Hi all,

This topic has interested me enough to cost me £410. I have just returned from Towsure, Birmingham, having purchased a Maxview omnisat 66 crank up along with a Maxview DVB digital satellite receiver.

I'm going to spend the afternoon fitting it all. I'll let you know how I get on.

Regards,
Ian.


----------



## lagold (May 31, 2005)

Trigano how did you get on i live in dudley


----------



## 88944 (May 10, 2005)

Hi all,

Just finished. Quite straightfoward, the fitting of the crank handle from the inside was a bit fiddly, not the best design, but it now works fine. 

Unfortunatly, my motorhome is parked next to my two story house and said house sits between the dish and the sattelite, so I have been unable to test the reception yet. That pleasure is to be reserved for next week on our holiday at some lovely site in the country.

I think the Maxview crank-up represents the best value for money, as it is neat, easily installed and easy to use.

All the best,

Ian.

NB: If anybody buys one, remember that it comes in two large boxes. I was given only one from Towsure, and had to go back for the actual dish. My fault, I should have checked. It added an hour to the installation time.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

*Maxview crank up just fitted.*

Hi everyone... New member just joined today.
Strangley I found the forum while sat at home, just after dropping off my trigano tribute to be fitted with a Maxview crank up.!!

Had it back this evening and gave it a try out...
Works a treat and very neat within the space we have in our van conversion..
Out of interest had it fitted by Dave Newalls at telford,....
Off to Spain with it tomorrow so maybe give you a report when we get back..


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi again
Well how does £90 buy it now with £12 postage sound? 
A Globe-Sat Mobile Satellite Dish. 
This seller only has a low rating but has sold the same dish twice before and received good feedback so lets hope i will be doing the same. He may have more available i don't know if you want his name let me know.
All I need now is the time to fit and test it. I will probably get a new receiver now any thoughts suggestions?. Keep the post going as it has brought some varied view points.
Welcome Tonka hope you have a nice holiday and good luck with the dish.
Thanks
Steve


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Well :evil: 
No word off e-bay seller and over to dispute with paypal.
So I am looking again so if any more suggestions please let me know.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

stevercar said:


> Well :evil:
> No word off e-bay seller and over to dispute with paypal.
> So I am looking again so if any more suggestions please let me know.


Unlucky buddy! ... thats the risk with ebay, but hopefully ebay/paypal will sort it for ya.


----------



## 89309 (May 19, 2005)

I don't think you will get any help off e-bay. As long as they get their commision they don't care about what happens. 

I have read a lot of horror stories about e-bay. 

Advice is only spend what you can afford to lose or go and collect and pay in cash. Look closely at any feed back because these can be faked as well. 

As long as you take some precautions e-bay can be great. 

Happy bidding


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Yes i know believe it or not i have sold & bought a lot from e-bay i have a score over 200. My claim is with paypal not e-bay it costs more but a little more security.
Bit the bullet and bought a dish from Towsure see other post on Towsure.


----------



## diverdavediver (May 12, 2006)

*Satellite dishes*

Hi all, I am pondering on fitting a thru the roof Sat dish, for me this sounds the better option, but after reading previous post I am concerned on comments on the level requirements of my MH, as like everybody I do level up, but is it that critical for tuning in onto the satellite, cheers Dave


----------



## 88944 (May 10, 2005)

Back from holiday and the Maxview crank-up worked fine once I found a satellite. It gets 

much easier with practice. 

I am using a Freeview receiver and can't receive channel 4 or 5, which is a bit of a pain. 

At home I have a Sky box. Presumably, if I took my Sky box with me on holiday I could receive all the Sky programmes. Does anyone know if there is any problem with doing this? 

Regards, 

Ian.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Ian

No problem at all taking your own sky box from home. Before I got my dreambox, that was exactly what I used to do.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Just to update you all
1.Have received refund from paypal....cost me £5 but better than£100
2. Bought Maxview crank up from Towsure....£345
3. Bought Technomate receiver from ebay......TECHNOMATE SATELLITE RECEIVER TM 1500 1500CI+ {PATCHED} GBP 89.95....GBP 11.95 postage. The seller has offered a phone number for any help i may need.
4. Saw offer for portable sat nav in Maplins and ordered that!!!!!!!!!
I must be mad
Anyway cant wait to try them out and if receiver is good I may buy a new dish for home as i no longer use sky dish.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

stevercar said:


> 3. Bought Technomate receiver from ebay......TECHNOMATE SATELLITE RECEIVER TM 1500 1500CI+ {PATCHED} GBP 89.95....GBP 11.95 postage. The seller has offered a phone number for any help i may need.


Not a bad reciever. What cam is it patched with?

Hope your seller has his phone turned on.... my seller made the same promise, but funnily enough his phone was never on and he never returned his voicemail...


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Shane

With this patched receiver you can unlock channels on ASTRA19.2E, HOTBIRD, HISPASAT and many more satellites. Plus watch channels like Multvision 1-8, Eurosport, Cartoon network, Playboy, Spice Platinum, XXL, TV CABO, Cine5 and hundreds more. View channels from Europe, Middle East and Asia without CAM or Card.
I am hoping this will give me the football as i get on web. (None sky)

Hope its not the same seller

Steve


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Steve... prepare the can opener and tell the missis you'll be a while.... as i've found with these kind of recievers, all the promises are possible, but not before you have opened a massive can of worms.... he he... welcome to satellite hell.

p.s. i'll show you my set up when I see you in June... and i'll be wanting to see yours, so you got until then to get it working and impress me  (the satellite - you people have the dirtiest minds!)


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Shane
Yeah will do, thats if i ever get it fitted bloody rain rain rain and then more bloody rain. Lets hope i can do it today


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Maxview manual through the roof for sale on ebay. Item 4641113175	with 3 hours to go. £31


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

He he... every man and their dog will be bidding now.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Shane
Glad I bought mine or i might have bid.
Still not been able to fit it :evil: Bloody rain
At this rate it will not be done before June 

Steve


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Steve

Shame you didn't get it last week when we had all that glorious sunshine! I'll keep my fingers crossed for some good weather for you... hope you get sorted out. If I can be of help, just drop me an email.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Cheers mate
Lets hope next weekend is a go-er

Steve


----------

